# Kubota B3030 in action



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

I made this short movie of my tractor using my new camera (Nikon D7000) using the high definition mode of a foot of new snow over the last day. Like much of the country we are way behind our normal snow total.


Kubota B3030 Snowblowing on 1/02/2012 - YouTube


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Kubota*

That's quite a rig, and you even get to sit inside!

Now I only have one real question - where the heck were you last year when I really could have used a friend with a rig like that 
So far we haven't had enough snow to even get the snowblower out, but last year at this time I was still buying and repairing a couple of machines to deal with the snow we got dumped on. I would have begged, borrowed or stole to have something like that available at the time. 

That's a sweet looking setup and you even have enough snow to show it in action this year. I'm still sitting here this year with not enough to even scrape off your shoes and this year I'm prepared.


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

Snow wise we are pretty normal. I saw where they recently cancelled the Beargrease sled dog race in Duluth a week ago due to poor snow conditions which is good for our UP 200 race in a few weeks. 

Here is another movie I made a week ago - snowblowing the main part of my driveway:

Kubota B3030 HSDC snowblowing Jan 2012 (HD) - YouTube


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Great video, great tractor, great snow blower and great camera work. That is one beautiful machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

watching you and your tractor made me want to get a tractor. now where do i keep a tractor if i get


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ok i showed this vid to a friend yesterday and now he wants to sell or trade-in one of his 4x4 atv's to get a tractor


----------

